# Camo Seat Covers



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Trying to find a good, good set of waterproof camo seat covers for my truck. I need something that can take a beating from hunting season and two toddlers. The only two brands that I know of are Hatchie Bottom and Marathon Seat Covers. I am looking for custom fit.

Does anyone have any experience with either product or know of any others that offer comparable feathers?


----------



## Bushmills (Sep 26, 2010)

Try looking up Cabelas .....they have a lot of hunting and camo stuff.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

cn ur add for stud dog and for some reason i have a hard time withthis site .i have a 5 year old yellow -washitas 8 second ride (cowboy ) has 1 mh pass parents are nafc fc afc candlewoods ramblin man and mh cougars goin for alleyoopmgp if interesed call 573 822 1856 thanks shawn


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Marathon!!!! I have them in all 3 of my trucks. Much better then Hatchie, I had those too.

Angie


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

Marathon!!! I have them in my 08' Crew cab and they look brand new, only dull spot on them is where I slide in and out of the drivers seat. They are not cheap but they fit very well, stay in place and will last. My dad has had his for 8 years in 2 different Chevy trucks and they still look good.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Wet Okole makes a custom fit neoprene waterproof seat cover...very pricey( prices start at $ 275), very good in the winter, a little too hot for the summer IMHO...I got the Tuff Hide saddle blanket cloth seat covers on the suburban...horrible fit..never again..glad I didnt pay an arm and a leg for them


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I have had Hatchie in my last two trucks and have no complaints about them. They are durable, easy to install and fit well. The first set went through two trucks, about ten years worth and are still in someones truck as I sold them used. My current ones are only a couple months old and are just as spot on as the old ones.


----------



## rebelretriever8 (Sep 14, 2010)

sportsmans camo covers in mississippi, make a great custom fit product


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I have used Marathon in the last two pickup trucks I have owned and am very happy with them. The set in my current truck which has 110K miles are still in good shape, a little faded but considering how much the truck is used and the fact they are 7 years old I have more than gotten my money out of them.


----------



## M. Smith (Nov 4, 2003)

Marathon all the way! They are well worth the money.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Marathon. Best there is.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Why do you need to camo up the seats of the pick up truck?
Do you unbolt them and carry them into the field to hunt from?




.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> Why do you need to camo up the seats of the pick up truck?
> *Do you unbolt them and carry them into the field to hunt from?*
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Just roll down the windows.:roll:


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> Why do you need to camo up the seats of the pick up truck?
> Do you unbolt them and carry them into the field to hunt from?
> 
> 
> ...


You have to look good at all times, and camo seat covers provide that option.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

the man in brown just delivered my marathon's today. hope to put them on tonight. Gots to have the camo!


----------

